# 2pipe system



## alzaher.bebars (20 مارس 2015)

فى نظام الصرف 2pipe system 
يتم عمل عامود تهوية لل soil pipe الخاصة بالمراحيض 
ولكن هل يجوز عمل تهوية waste pipe ايضا وربط التهوية مع نفس عامود التهوية الخاص بالمراحيض ام يجب عمل عامود تهوية اخر لل waste ..


----------



## alzaher.bebars (20 مارس 2015)

السؤال صعب للدرجة دى يا جماعة


----------



## رزق حجاوي (23 مارس 2015)

alzaher.bebars قال:


> فى نظام الصرف 2pipe system
> يتم عمل عامود تهوية لل soil pipe الخاصة بالمراحيض
> ولكن هل يجوز عمل تهوية waste pipe ايضا وربط التهوية مع نفس عامود التهوية الخاص بالمراحيض ام يجب عمل عامود تهوية اخر لل waste ..


السلام عليكم
يفضل فصل خط التهوية بحيث يكون لكل نظام خط تهوية منفصل كما في الصورة المرفقة








للمزيد حول هذا الموضوع
http://www.nzdl.org/gsdlmod?e=d-000...L3.41&d=HASH016f0d10f03d8e3d3d584e85.5.2&gt=1


----------

